# Commercial Goods Prices



## TedDBayer (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm moving to Philippines. I priced a Harley and choked, price double. So I looked at cars, much more there. Things like tools, I can't find a good price on but they seem to be more. I never expected goods would be a lot more. I'd like to buy wrenches,etc, wood tools. Should I bring some tools? I know Phil is 220v. 
Is it worth buying from Alibaba, Aliexpress etc and importing tools and household items with taxes there?
How do you find prices? Best places to buy? I'm thinking of Bulacan for living. Clothes dryer, oven, wood prices, wood saws, router, drills, AC units. Does everything cost more? Car insurance prices?
I really never thought things would be more. I lived in China before, I found rent, utilities, phone etc to be cheap. I had a big electric scooter there, loved it, $360.

Different topic, houses are 220v and I read not grounded, retrofiting with ground, is that a nightmare? Is wiring bewteen block wall and plastered in?


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I have heard of grounded circuits here - but I have never seen one ha ha. Retrofitting with a ground wire would be hell. Generally they build the hollow block walls - then chip out a channel for the plastic conduit - then cement it in.

Tools are expensive here, and mostly junk. If you have any tools bring them with you! Even if they are 110 volt. I was an aircon tech forever and had a garage full of tools. All I brought with me was one bag of my favorite hand tools.... I should have shipped a LOT more. I bought a mediocre, no name, hammer drill and it was still $75. Should have brought the DeWalt rechargeable... 

A lot of stuff is cheaper here - but it is shocking sometimes at how much more expensive some things are. Cars are atrocious. Even bicycles are too damn high I was looking at a no name bike, fair quality, and it was over $400. 

A decent window unit aircon is about $200. Not bad for a foreigner, but crazy high for a local. You can shop around locally some, but it does very little good. There are only a couple suppliers of anything and pricing is all about the same. 

We are just finishing up building a small house and I shopped around all the building suppliers and hardware stores - no noticeable difference in price or quality no matter where we shopped.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

TedDBayer said:


> Should I bring some tools?
> Is it worth buying from Alibaba, Aliexpress etc and importing tools and household items with taxes there?
> How do you find prices?
> Best places to buy?
> ...


Hi! I hope you don't mind me snipping the heck of your post. 

Yes! Bring ALL your tools if feasible.
No. Taxes and Duties will be a major headache IF the items arrive.
Prices compared to China is a bit more expensive all is dependent on how much you're earning and your need to acquire.
Car insurance prices ranges ffrom 20K-50K depending on car year make and model.
Yes. Grounding existing electricals are futile.
Yes. Wiring is embedded in cement.

I hope I have helped.

I also lived a few months in Beijing and to me condo flat rentals near the CBD are pricey compared to Manila's central business district.


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

TedDBayer said:


> I'm moving to Philippines. I priced a Harley and choked, price double. So I looked at cars, much more there. Things like tools, I can't find a good price on but they seem to be more. I never expected goods would be a lot more. I'd like to buy wrenches,etc, wood tools. Should I bring some tools? I know Phil is 220v.
> Is it worth buying from Alibaba, Aliexpress etc and importing tools and household items with taxes there?
> How do you find prices? Best places to buy? I'm thinking of Bulacan for living. Clothes dryer, oven, wood prices, wood saws, router, drills, AC units. Does everything cost more? Car insurance prices?
> I really never thought things would be more. I lived in China before, I found rent, utilities, phone etc to be cheap. I had a big electric scooter there, loved it, $360.
> ...


 I suggest you ship your tools along with power transformers and surge protectors. use LBC the cost depends on size of box. but you can send pretty much anything you would like to have.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Without the knowledge of your particular moving situation, personal status, if you are married to a Filipina, etc., it is a bit difficult to advise you on shipping tools to the Philippines. You do have weight limitations, especially bringing the tools with you on your flight here. If you already have a place here, that will help. If you are returning to the Philippines with your Filipina spouse, you can have up to 5 [five] Balikbayan boxes that will be part of your luggage and each box has a weight limit. If you are a First Timer, it will be different and the advice already given above will help you.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

JimnNila143 said:


> Without the knowledge of your particular moving situation, personal status, if you are married to a Filipina, etc., it is a bit difficult to advise you on shipping tools to the Philippines. You do have weight limitations, especially bringing the tools with you on your flight here. If you already have a place here, that will help. If you are returning to the Philippines with your Filipina spouse, you can have up to 5 [five] Balikbayan boxes that will be part of your luggage and each box has a weight limit. If you are a First Timer, it will be different and the advice already given above will help you.


Jim, I take you have to pay excess baggage for those 3 additional boxes? Thanks.


----------



## TedDBayer (Mar 8, 2015)

I'll pay for excess baggage, I think it's less than shipping. I'm not married to a filipino. Is it worth my bring things like electric impact gun?

I sold my big tools, mig, plasma, compressor, sold my 38 and 33 chevy's, selling other stuff off slowly.

I think I'll just hop up a Yamaha scooter and buy a used car. I'm going to miss my Acura MDX.

I lived in Guilin China, rent $175, utilities $15 average, AC on, couldn't keep the place heated in winter tho. And frigging Chinese GF like all Chinese believe that you need fresh air, so she'd open my balcony door.

what is LBC shipping.??


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Look up LBC on google and find spots near you. They have Big Boxes, about size of a dishpack, but wider and shorter, that you can load w/ about Anything and ship them for one cost regardless of weight...just whatever you can shove in it And can lift to take it to the store/drop off point. We send one to family w/ all the stuff they need and hard to get items 2x per year for about $85 each and each one has weighed over 100 LBS! Forex does the same thing. If there is an Asian or Filipino store near you, almost certain they'll have that service as they get a small cut as well And they have the boxes there for purchase. May take could months to get there by boat, but we've Never lost anything or had problems AND LBC seems to have the needed Customs connections so you dont' get pinched there. On airline, I'm thinking each those extra boxes might go $150 each or so if excess baggage that has to be no more than 50 LBS, But you at least have/get your stuff upon arrival rather than waiting, but then you still have to haul it to where you are going, etc. Anyway, the shipping agencies are all over and anywhere there's and Asian market, store, etc.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Tools are plenty here no worries*



TedDBayer said:


> I'm moving to Philippines. I priced a Harley and choked, price double. So I looked at cars, much more there. Things like tools, I can't find a good price on but they seem to be more. I never expected goods would be a lot more. I'd like to buy wrenches,etc, wood tools. Should I bring some tools? I know Phil is 220v.
> Is it worth buying from Alibaba, Aliexpress etc and importing tools and household items with taxes there?
> How do you find prices? Best places to buy? I'm thinking of Bulacan for living. Clothes dryer, oven, wood prices, wood saws, router, drills, AC units. Does everything cost more? Car insurance prices?
> I really never thought things would be more. I lived in China before, I found rent, utilities, phone etc to be cheap. I had a big electric scooter there, loved it, $360.
> ...



I worked on Helicopters for 20 years and there's no shortage of tools and impact sockets wrenches, welding machines, high quality air compressors are very inexpensive, I have an Air Compressor.

I'd use the Balikbayan boxes there's no weight restrictions or any tax charges on those just wrap it real good with strapping tap on the inside with more tape and tape on the outside, strapping in select area's, ropes on the outside for easier handling.

Hardware stores such as D.I.Y. Hardware chain have the tools and online prices here's an example.
The Diy Shop Philippines - current promos, directions & operating hours - the-diy-shop

they have lower priced power tools and then they have the originals, it's no fun converting 110 to 220 just one more piece to lug around and then supplies such as steel bars, steel sheets, tubes stuff like that are abundant everywhere. 

Do some shopping around, so far I found two spots that have low hardware prices and the other chains are very expensive and same with some privately owned business but not all.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

TedDBayer said:


> I'll pay for excess baggage, I think it's less than shipping. I'm not married to a filipino. Is it worth my bring things like electric impact gun?
> 
> I sold my big tools, mig, plasma, compressor, sold my 38 and 33 chevy's, selling other stuff off slowly.
> 
> ...


Bring your impact gun.  
Don't make the same mistake I did. I left my Snap On's and still regret it.
Even the small bits and pieces of tools you have lying around put it in a box and send it via surface cargo. There is no weight limit when you use Forex (forexworld.com) or similar companies. (Im not associated to them)
Luzon Brokerage Corporation is a Filipino owned freight forwarding company that deals with local and international surface and air cargoes.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

There are quality tools here and they are reasonably priced. I have Stanley Black and Decker tools and Bosch grinder. My house is grounded. It is not standard but it is done on most modern homes. Older homes NO.
Bringing electric 110 tools here I think is useless. You can buy a transformer here if you do decide to bring them.
Not sure where you looked online. Check Lazada just to get an idea.


----------



## TedDBayer (Mar 8, 2015)

on excess baggage on airplane there is no weight restrictions. I'm taking my dog


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

TedDBayer said:


> on excess baggage on airplane there is no weight restrictions. I'm taking my dog


There may not be a weight limit but you will be paying per kg. To bring a bicycle on Emerates it would have been something like $375.


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi everyone, I am new here on the forum but not to the Philippines. If you want to do the Harley thing let me know and I can give you some advice as I have been through the buying process and paperwork hassles before. I have been bringing and shipping tools and parts for years and I find it best to use balikbayan boxes for wrenches and parts. I mostly buy power tools 2nd hand, then fix them. As far as grounding goes, you can buy grounding rods in the cities and bigger towns. I would ground your water pump at a minimum. I would suggest getting some time in country talking and getting to know the other ex-pats that live around you and buying a vehicle off of one of them. At least it will come more or less pre-sorted...LOL. Learn about the OR/CR thing as well cause you could easily end up with a vehicle that can not be registered after paying big bucks for it.


----------



## liam27 (Jul 17, 2015)

TedDBayer said:


> on excess baggage on airplane there is no weight restrictions. I'm taking my dog


I think your dog will be taken to customs and kept there untill you pay through the nose to get your own dog back


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

liam27 said:


> I think your dog will be taken to customs and kept there untill you pay through the nose to get your own dog back


Using the proper import procedure should go without a hitch. It's the people that try and cut corners that come a cropper.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

liam27 said:


> I think your dog will be taken to customs and kept there untill you pay through the nose to get your own dog back


Actually the Bureau of Animal Industry will have jurisdiction. 
They will also provide the transport permits.

The Philippines have animal rights groups as well.
PSPCA and PAWS are the major ones better give them a call for updated import procedures.


----------



## liam27 (Jul 17, 2015)

A friend of mine bought over a German shepherd puppy. When he went to collect it, it had a largw cut on tbe head. He had to . She dumped him at a vet to come and stitch the poor thing up. He paid the diry which was ridiculous and more to get it put through quickly as possible. He bought the pup for his online gf


----------



## TedDBayer (Mar 8, 2015)

liam27 said:


> I think your dog will be taken to customs and kept there until you pay through the nose to get your own dog back


c**p,,,, i Google this, Ph gov sites only list 50p fee for bringing and 165ps fee for inspection, nothing about value, ,, a pet site listed pay 50% value of animal plus 10% vat, wtf ? My dog is a 5 yr old Collie, still worth something, but to pay for her value, that's flipin crazy. I'm also bringing my cats, they are pedigreed 12 yr old cats, but there value is only to me,,,,,> how is value established?,, , And giving my pets away is not an option. 
I used to raise cats and have shipped internationally, so I know the paper work and it can be a really pain, not doing it, but how fussy they are,, ''vet signed outside the box'', vet did not print'' ''used blue ink''..


Phil is starting to look like not so great a place to retire.


----------



## liam27 (Jul 17, 2015)

Call the philippine embassy see if they can throw any light on this. I can only tell you what happened to my friend


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Philippine Consulate*



TedDBayer said:


> c**p,,,, i Google this, Ph gov sites only list 50p fee for bringing and 165ps fee for inspection, nothing about value, ,, a pet site listed pay 50% value of animal plus 10% vat, wtf ? My dog is a 5 yr old Collie, still worth something, but to pay for her value, that's flipin crazy. I'm also bringing my cats, they are pedigreed 12 yr old cats, but there value is only to me,,,,,> how is value established?,, , And giving my pets away is not an option.
> I used to raise cats and have shipped internationally, so I know the paper work and it can be a really pain, not doing it, but how fussy they are,, ''vet signed outside the box'', vet did not print'' ''used blue ink''..
> 
> 
> Phil is starting to look like not so great a place to retire.


Get your information, documents completed through the Philippine Consulate that controls your state (Animals).


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

TedDBayer said:


> c**p,,,, i Google this, Ph gov sites only list 50p fee for bringing and 165ps fee for inspection, nothing about value, ,, a pet site listed pay 50% value of animal plus 10% vat, wtf ? My dog is a 5 yr old Collie, still worth something, but to pay for her value, that's flipin crazy. I'm also bringing my cats, they are pedigreed 12 yr old cats, but there value is only to me,,,,,> how is value established?,, , And giving my pets away is not an option.
> I used to raise cats and have shipped internationally, so I know the paper work and it can be a really pain, not doing it, but how fussy they are,, ''vet signed outside the box'', vet did not print'' ''used blue ink''..
> 
> 
> Phil is starting to look like not so great a place to retire.


What site is this?

If you are planning to retire here with your cats and dogs then better plan well.
Lots of strays here. Feline and Canine disease abound.
I have 2 GSD dogs and a couple of Labradors. I don't walk them outside my yard.
Lost Rotties due to distemper caught walking them on the street.


----------



## liam27 (Jul 17, 2015)

Unfortunately distemper and mange are a massive problem here. We have a small cross betqeen a cocker spanial and somethin else. She is absolutely beautiful and very obedient. One big problem she is always getting covered in ticks. Whatever we do she gets ticks.tried all the shampoos nothing seems ro work for long at all.


----------



## TedDBayer (Mar 8, 2015)

liam27 said:


> Unfortunately distemper and mange are a massive problem here. We have a small cross betqeen a cocker spanial and somethin else. She is absolutely beautiful and very obedient. One big problem she is always getting covered in ticks. Whatever we do she gets ticks.tried all the shampoos nothing seems ro work for long at all.


Where do you live for ticks, province? 
I use Revolution for ticks, but we don't have many, dog is collie, ticks hard to find. I was in Dominican talked to a friend about pets, ticks came up, she called her Dob, she pulled a couple dozen ticks, they gross me out.

cats are indoor only. 

I saw something on tax for pets, but i think that is for just importing. not bringing in pets


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

liam27 said:


> Unfortunately distemper and mange are a massive problem here. We have a small cross betqeen a cocker spanial and somethin else. She is absolutely beautiful and very obedient. One big problem she is always getting covered in ticks. Whatever we do she gets ticks.tried all the shampoos nothing seems ro work for long at all.


Ask your vet about *Ivermectin* to combat critters infestations.

My vet prescribed the drug and cured my large breed dogs. It also acts as a dewormer.


----------



## tugboater (Jul 25, 2015)

I was just Browsing the PRA sight. If you don't know this it is the Philippine Retirement Authority. Being a member comes with some benefits. There are a few different choices most require some money as a deposit or owning or leasing a condo. Anyway when you are a member you are allowed to bring in $7000 duty free. This might be a way to bring in your tools, bikes and fishing gear into the country. There are other benefits to being a member too.


----------



## TedDBayer (Mar 8, 2015)

mcalleyboy said:


> Get your information, documents completed through the Philippine Consulate that controls your state (Animals).


 nope, export papers come country of origin, I sold and exported cats before.


----------

